# Waterman : Expert(s) & Charleston



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, this is my first thread on the _Pens_ forum, so&#8230; hello ! 

Here they are :

Two from the "*Expert*" line (Dune) :
http://www.waterman.com/fr/style/pens/product/expert_smart








































































































































*Green* ink for the green one, *red* ink for the red one b-)

and one from the "*Charleston*" line (18k white gold) :
http://www.waterman.com/fr/style/pens/product/charleston
































































*Black*, *dark blue* or *havana* ink for this one.


----------



## WiscOmega (Feb 11, 2008)

Beautiful. My Waterman with a medium nib is my daily writer.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

WiscOmega said:


> Beautiful. My Waterman with a medium nib is my daily writer.


:thanks WO.

For me, the medium nib seems to be the most versatile :-!

What Waterman model do you have, if I may ask ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*New Expert (BallPoint)*





































Next to the Charleston


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks splendid~Cheers! ;-)


----------

